# What kind of dessert goes with alaskan king crab legs?



## valley (Mar 31, 2008)

Hubby and I are celebrating our 21st anniversary on Friday. I'm making a dinner of alaskan king crab, baked potato, side of shrimp scampi, tossed salad w/ mandarin oranges, feta cheese and toasted almonds, as well as rolls.

I am stumped on the dessert. I was thinking of making homemade cream puffs with egg custard filling. As delicious as they are, they dont really capture the "decadence" of the meal that I am going for.

I'm thinking of something rich, disgustingly fattening (I dont splurge very often) and maybe chocolatey-gooey. I dont want to do cheesecake..we just had that for Easter and it was too much.

Any ideas? What are your favortie "to die for" desserts? Thanks in advance for whatever suggestions you give!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 31, 2008)

You can check out the recipes forum, but i think something lemony might go good with that since crab has a fishy taste to it

Here's a few recipes to give you some ideas, i hope they help you decide





Lemon Cheesecake

Sangria Fruit Cups

Blushing Peach Melba Dessert

Creamy Lemon Squares


----------



## valley (Mar 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can check out the recipes forum, but i think something lemony might go good with that since crab has a fishy taste to it Here's a few recipes to give you some ideas, i hope they help you decide





Lemon Cheesecake

Sangria Fruit Cups

Blushing Peach Melba Dessert

Creamy Lemon Squares

thank you for the links! The creamy lemon squares sound wonderful. I never would have thought of a fruity dessert.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 31, 2008)

You are most welcome! Glad i could help


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations on your 21st anniversay! That sounds like a sumptuous dinner.

You're both making me so hungry now. I think I put on a few pounds just reading this post. LOL!


----------



## valley (Mar 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congratulations on your 21st anniversay! That sounds like a sumptuous dinner. thanks so much! Its always nice to splurge a bit on special occasions.





Quote:
You're both making me so hungry now. I think I put on a few pounds just reading this post. LOL! Tell me about it! That daer0n sent me to the recipe forum and i've been there drooling every since.



I saw a recipe for Mud Pie....holy cow and Yum!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations! How about ... BAKED ALASKA!!!

Baked Alaska - Allrecipes


----------



## valley (Mar 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congratulations! How about ... BAKED ALASKA!!!Baked Alaska - Allrecipes

lol..that looks divine. I've always wanted to make one of those too! Unfortunately, this dinner is taking place at our camp. Even though we have a full kitchen, I dont think I want to spend the extra time baking it there. I was hoping to make something ahead and bring it along. The meal I am fixing is really easy...the crab legs are easy to steam, the potatoes only require a foil wrap in the oven, the salad is done ahead and the rolls will be warmed in the oven. 
LOL...I can imagine the look on hubby's face if I whipped up a baked alaska while we were there, though!


----------

